

UK takes huge step forward on Open Standards - Tsiolkovsky
https://blogs.fsfe.org/gerloff/2012/11/01/the-uks-new-open-standards-policy/

======
keithpeter
UK Resident here. Yes, bring it on, but I suspect there will be a rear guard
action from Microsoft and also from the IT sellers _and IT staff_. The latter
may not want the cheese moved.

